# What's The Cutest Things You've Ever Seen!



## Notkastar (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey Guys, Gals and that Technicolor rainbow in-between!

I have only one question for you:
What are the cutest things you've ever seen?

I'm talking about levels of pure cuteness that make people type things like:
"I had to punch a wall to feel manly again."
Something that would turn even the worst day around just because you found something that adorable!

For me so far it would have to be this (๑•͈ᴗ•͈)






It's just so heart warmingly sweet! ◠‿◠)

So what's the cutest thing you came across?
Was it a particularly awesome art piece, 
a cute animal you saw in your feeds or 
even one of the better fursuits or fursuiter out there.
Just whatever you found unbearably adorable! =)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 17, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


>


Excuse me while I go hide in the bathroom.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 17, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Excuse me while I go hide in the bathroom.







he was just yawning.


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 17, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


>



I couldn't stop thinking of this once I saw that ~ u ~


----------



## ZacAttackk (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 17, 2016)

Seen far too much cute to nail it down to any one thing. So I'll start with this.


Spoiler


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 17, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Seen far too much cute to nail it down to any one thing. So I'll start with this.



I feel ya man,
If I actually went thought 'All' the things I found adorable as all Pikachu.
There would have easily been 10 more videos up there.
If you do wanna go for more videos, use this:
|
V


Spoiler


























How to:
Type/Copy This
" [ spoiler ][/ spoiler ] "
Without any spaces =)

Makes it so that your post dosn't take up a whole page.
(Right Away lolz ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah I know a bit about BBCode, might pay to mention it in your first post...


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 17, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> he was just yawning.


Yawning is fine, but freezing the moment in time removes all context.
It is a cute little rodent, though


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 17, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> It is a cute little rodent, though


Lagomorph, actually~


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 17, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Lagomorph, actually~


My mistake


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Sep 23, 2016)

When my cat had kittens and one morning when i woke up, all of the kittens had fallen asleep at the foot of my bed.. I was late for school that day because i didn't have the heart to move >.<


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 23, 2016)

KITTENS


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 24, 2016)

(✿╹◡╹) Snek Boop ~<3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

A dog and a fox who are best friends. Cutest video I ever saw!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Notkastar (Sep 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A dog and a fix who are best friends. Cutest video I ever saw!



Oh it gets better (¬‿¬)






Also pool full of Golden Retriever puppies!
•ᴗ•


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A dog and a fox who are best friends. Cutest video I ever saw!


A fox not a fix!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Oh it gets better (¬‿¬)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply freaking pawsome!!


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> A fox not a fix!


Ahhh, In that case! ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 24, 2016)

There are very low testosterone levels in this thread.


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 24, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> There are very low testosterone levels in this thread.



Eh, that stuff is over rated. へ_(─‿─)
It's nice and healthy to take a break from all that once in a while to smell the flowers ya know?
=)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Ahhh, In that case! ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


That's it! Just saw that last night.


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 25, 2016)

Thought this was cute.


----------



## Winter (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Notkastar (Sep 25, 2016)

Winter said:


>


Dawwww,
Fluff ball on stilts!
(✿◕‿◕)


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 25, 2016)

Am I doing it right?


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 25, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Am I doing it right?



Lolz
Sort of dood (¬‿¬)
I was thinking of a bear attack more along the lines of this. (─‿─)


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 25, 2016)

Oh...Oh my god














GOING THERE IS NOW OFFICIALLY ONE OF MY GOALS IN LIFE!
0 w 0)


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 25, 2016)

KITTENS


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

I think that Kiba Wolf's video's about his furry cons are cute. They were the first furry video's I watched 5 months ago that began my furry journey.


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think that Kiba Wolf's video's about his furry cons are cute. They were the first furry video's I watched 5 months ago that began my furry journey.



Ya mean this guy ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ




(Looks like I'm gonna keep play genie for a while longer Lolz (─‿─))

And
Glad to hear you where introduced to the fandom a cleaner way then I did dood.
What kicked it all off for me was when I came across a random (Not-So-Safe (ノ*゜▽゜*))
comic from these guys ╹‿╹)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Ya mean this guy ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I have already checked out a lot of stuff like nsfw, some of which is good and tasteful, even sexy, but some is very cringe worthy.


----------



## Storok (Sep 25, 2016)

SOOOOOO cute



Spoiler: Cuteness overload


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Ya mean this guy ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I have become addicted to Good Time by Miia and The Boxer Rebellion song. Which has led me to other great "girly" songs.


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And I have become addicted to Good Time by Miia and The Boxer Rebellion song. Which has led me to other great "girly" songs.


Spice girls will always be best song imo 
Since I'm stuck in the late 90's to early 2000's when it comes to which music outside of videogames I find good Lolz




Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And I have become addicted to Good Time by Miia and The Boxer Rebellion song. Which has led me to other great "girly" songs.


*Shrug*
'When there's good, There's bad' and all that =)

Anyway to get back on track, 
Every reason I love cats condensed into one video (─‿─)


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

THIS CUTE WOLF PUP IS THE CUTEST THING EVER


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 25, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> THIS CUTE WOLF PUP IS THE CUTEST THING EVER



Omg, He's So Cute! 
◠‿◠)

Really hope he grows up into a wolf like this someday =)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Omg, He's So Cute!
> ◠‿◠)
> 
> Really hope he grows up into a wolf like this someday =)


Pawsome!!


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 25, 2016)

The cutest thing.. I'm going to use the perspective of my heart over my eyes when i answer this.. I had a horse who we covered, and she gave birth to a filly. I cried when I saw the birth, and my heart sank.. She is so cute, and I raised her.. Until we had to get rid of all our horses.. I was heart broken then.. But.. anyways..  Yeah. Her name was China because she was born on the year of the horse.. Cutest filly.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Eh, that stuff is over rated. へ_(─‿─)


Wait, what? You're saying a hormone is overrated? LOL! jk


Notkastar said:


> It's nice and healthy to take a break from all that once in a while to smell the flowers ya know?
> =)


Man, it really really sounds like you're still in the closet if you know what I mean.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Wait, what? You're saying a hormone is overrated? LOL! jk
> 
> Man, it really really sounds like you're still in the closet if you know what I mean.


Larry!? He may be but that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Larry!? He may be but that's not a bad thing.


I know it isn't.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I know it isn't.


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 25, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> The cutest thing.. I'm going to use the perspective of my heart over my eyes when i answer this.. I had a horse who we covered, and she gave birth to a filly. I cried when I saw the birth, and my heart sank.. She is so cute, and I raised her.. Until we had to get rid of all our horses.. I was heart broken then.. But.. anyways..  Yeah. Her name was China because she was born on the year of the horse.. Cutest filly.



Really sorry to hear about that man, I have a similar experience with my grandmother's shih tzu's.
I was about 12 at the time and they had there first litter of puppies and since there where a lot I got to name one.
'Spike' is what I called him since he was always chewing on something lol and we where best friends from that point on. Though after about 5 weeks later, My grandmother said we had to give some of them away. So my family choose which one two to keep and...Well, Spike wasn't one of them. =T



Very Hairy Larry said:


> Wait, what? You're saying a hormone is overrated? LOL! jk
> 
> Man, it really really sounds like you're still in the closet if you know what I mean.





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Larry!? He may be but that's not a bad thing.





Very Hairy Larry said:


> I know it isn't.



Lolz never had a spotlight on me like this before haha ╹‿╹)
and I'm not btw,
Told my family last year and by that point they already knew and where just waiting for me.
There was some awkward questions but, besides that it went pretty smoothly considering
and I actually regret not telling them sooner =)

Plus if you don't mind me asking, why did
"It's nice and healthy to take a break from all that once in a while to smell the flowers ya know?
=)"

Makes you think I haven't told my family something like that or where you just poking fun?
Just wondering.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> I'm not btw,





Notkastar said:


> Told my family last year and by that point they already knew and where just waiting for me.
> There was some awkward questions but, besides that it went pretty smoothly considering
> and I actually regret not telling them sooner =)


Wait, tf? You said you are not yet right after you said that you say you "told your family"


Notkastar said:


> Plus if you don't mind me asking, why did
> "It's nice and healthy to take a break from all that once in a while to smell the flowers ya know?
> =)"
> 
> ...


I was just joking. But seriously, you pretty much just said you are but you aren't gay.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Wait, tf? You said you are not yet right after you said that you say you "told your family"
> 
> I was just joking. But seriously, you pretty much just said you are but you aren't gay.


Larry, I think he meant he's not in the closet, not that he's not gay.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Larry, I think he meant he's not in the closet, not that he's not gay.


So he is gay. k den


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> So he is gay. k den


Yes he is. Nothing wrong with that either. You ok Larry? You seem a little defensive tonight.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yes he is. Nothing wrong with that either. You ok Larry? You seem a little defensive tonight.


No, there's nothing wrong with being homosexual. I'm just still a little heated from being attacked by some triggered nazi.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> No, there's nothing wrong with being homosexual. I'm just still a little heated from being attacked by some triggered nazi.


Easy there boss! It's ok. I don't think he meant to. Here, have this freshly made cookie.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Easy there boss! It's ok. I don't think he meant to. Here, have this freshly made cookie.


Sure hope it's Clorox chip.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Sure hope it's Clorox chip.


Nope. We don't like bleach. Good to smell on fresh laundered sheets and socks, not good to eat in my cookies.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Sure hope it's Clorox chip.


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 25, 2016)

You know what sucks, Being as slow of a typist as me (¬‿¬)
I finish on reply and there about 2 more I need to read Haha
Though just to clarify: I'm Gay (Though it doesn't show much ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)),
@Okami_No_Heishi is right on the money and
getting heated happens so whatevs ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

But anyway, Let's keep this thread going since that's all sorted out ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ
Anyone in the mood from something heart warming? ─‿─)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> You know what sucks, Being as slow of a typist as me (¬‿¬)
> I finish on reply and there about 2 more I need to read Haha
> Though just to clarify: I'm Gay (Though it doesn't show much ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)),
> Okami_No_Heishi is right on the money and
> ...


Hey Notkastar, you can call me Okami. You don't have to type my whole name.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> You know what sucks, Being as slow of a typist as me (¬‿¬)
> I finish on reply and there about 2 more I need to read Haha
> Though just to clarify: I'm Gay (Though it doesn't show much ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)),
> Okami_No_Heishi is right on the money and
> ...


I love my dogs.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 25, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> I'm Gay (Though it doesn't show much ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)),


Well, after all the stuff you posted on this thread and making it in the first place, I don't think it's hard to tell.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

There's a butterfly chasing me!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 25, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> There's a butterfly chasing me!!


SHE'S GONNA EAT ME!!!!


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> SHE'S GONNA EAT ME!!!!


WHOS GONNA EAT YOU?
O.O


----------



## Synthex (Sep 28, 2016)

A giant pile of nemu nekos. They're just...... so soft.... and squishy.... it's too much. There's something so perfect about their shape and expression and I cant help myself. I currently own 4. I have a weakness for soft things. Half the reason I'm in this fandom is because furries look so soft and cuddly. 

*look at these and tell me you don't want to squish them so much that it makes you mad*


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 28, 2016)

maybe...


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 28, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Hey Guys, Gals and that Technicolor rainbow in-between!


There's only two genders, mate.

Unless you were being sarcastic.

Back ontopic: Puppies are cute, but nothing beats kittens.


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 28, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> There's only two genders, mate.
> 
> Unless you were being sarcastic.
> 
> Back ontopic: Puppies are cute, but nothing beats kittens.



Nah, no sarcasm here.
I was refusing to the furry/fursona community dude, There's living plushes, planes, tentical
monster, heck 'Herm' is literally a gender you can pick in these forums lolz
Just didn't want to leave anyone/thing out.
You could apply my comment up there to rl too but,
honestly I don't give two flying shih tzus what you want to identify as.
(You could say you were a chair and I wouldn't care.)
As long as your a happy and not all preachy about what you believe is right, I'm good.
Who am I to judge ﾍ(=￣∇￣)ﾉ

Also, Yes. Yes they are.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 28, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> Nah, no sarcasm here.
> I was refusing to the furry/fursona community dude, There's living plushes, plans, tentical
> monster, heck 'Herm' is literally a gender you can pick in these forums lolz
> Just didn't want to leave anyone/thing out.
> ...


Oh yeah, like that. Sorry, I misunderstood.

Yeah, whatever you identify as I don't give a shit about.


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 28, 2016)

Reader of this post. Yeah, you, hug da butt


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> WHOS GONNA EAT YOU?
> O.O


My wife of course!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My wife of course!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 29, 2016)

I have to say the cutest things I have ever seen were my two kids when they were babies. They're still cute to me now, even though they're both teenagers now.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I have to say the cutest things I have ever seen were my two kids when they were babies. They're still cute to me now, even though they're both teenagers now.


Except when their eyes are rolled back & their heads are spinning around.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 10, 2016)

This is my favouritest video ever ^_^


----------



## Notkastar (Oct 10, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> This is my favouritest video ever ^_^







─‿─)


----------



## Winter (Nov 23, 2016)

What about the husky who doesn't want to go to the kennel?


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 24, 2016)

Dogs and cats are cute, but have you ever seen a dolphin?


----------



## Royn (Nov 24, 2016)

One cutest thing ever I saw.  Driving cubs to school, Oldest one (8 at the time) in front seat suddenly turns to me says, completely seriously, and very proudly, "Daddy!  I know what band this is! Its Blind Cheetah!"  Def Leppard was playing on radio.  Was also one funniest things ever as well.  Cutest because of manner of her and look on her face.  And, well...  Daughter.  Biased shes one cutest thing Ive ever saw.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Nov 24, 2016)

My Shepherds when they were puppies. They were definitely the cutest things I've ever seen. X)


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2016)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> My Shepherds when they were puppies. They were definitely the cutest things I've ever seen. X)


PUPPIES! <3

Puppies are LOADS of fun.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 24, 2016)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> My Shepherds when they were puppies. They were definitely the cutest things I've ever seen. X)


How stinkin' cute!!!! How old are they now??


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Nov 25, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> How stinkin' cute!!!! How old are they now??


They're almost a year old! They've gotten much bigger. X)


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 25, 2016)

ExtinguishedHope said:


> They're almost a year old! They've gotten much bigger. X)


Awesome!! And yes, they grow alot that 1st year!!

 I assume they're siblings?


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Nov 25, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Awesome!! And yes, they grow alot that 1st year!!
> 
> I assume they're siblings?



Yeah, they're from the same litter! The female is Cortana, and the male is Kodak. They've gotten much bigger now!  X)


----------

